# SMPS suggestion



## Rajesh345 (Oct 14, 2013)

My old FSP Saga II 500W smps died today, after working for 2 years 9 months

kindly suggest new smps
1)System specification are

Motherboard. : M5A97 R2.0
Processor : AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 
Monitor : Benq G2220HD 22  ,
Cabinet : COOLER MASTER Elite 310 
Ram :  CORSAIR (2+4+4)GB 240-Pin DDR3 X3[10GB] , 
Graphic Card : HD 5750 .4 Pin connecto
Hyper 212+ 
Hard disk Sata 2TB + 500GB *2 +250GB (4 HDD total)






2) Power Connector required

For Motherboard : 20+4 Molex Mother
For CPU.  : 8Pin Power connector. 12v or 4pin x2 12v 
For Graphic Card : 6 Pin 12v
For HDD & ODD : 5 Sata Power
For Cooling fan : 3. Molex 4pin connector

3)Future Requirements

In future if I upgrade graphic card of medium range (around 12k)
it might need x connector (4pin or 6 pin or 8pin)I don't know


Request. kindly look into above 3. points and suggest me a good SMPS 

Price : Cheapest possible (don't need Indian brands) 
uptown 5k (kindly don't be expensive)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 14, 2013)

get seasonic s12ii 520 at around 4.3k.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 14, 2013)

any other site than Flipkart? they won't sell to 670008 pin code any near by


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> any other site than Flipkart? they won't sell to 670008 pin code any near by



From here : Buy Online Antec VP550P AP 550w Power Supply in India


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 15, 2013)

is anTec reliable?  

Earlier sometime I saw a thread called power supply blacklist,  but now when needed not able to find

"thinkdigit power supply blacklist

thinkdigit power supply blacklist - Google Search
"


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> is anTec reliable?
> 
> Earlier sometime I saw a thread called power supply blacklist,  but now when needed not able to find
> 
> ...



Its quite reliable because there are from the new series which were released recently.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 15, 2013)

@mods I taught this section is for discussion,  modding related that's why I posted this in PC Components / Configurations


Friend just because it is new series doesn't guarentee reliable

I am still looking at ur initial suggestion. sessonic,  which have five year warranty


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> @mods I taught this section is for discussion,  modding related that's why I posted this in PC Components / Configurations
> 
> 
> Friend just because it is new series doesn't guarentee reliable
> ...



Seasonic X650KM -7500 with 5 year warranty.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 16, 2013)

hi all , is there any good series in Corsair  ,     unfortunately other online seller dont have COD   

only flipkarts ' WS Retail'  seller(FKart)  only have COD to my location , they sell may corsair series 

is corsair ok ?



Yesterday i tried many local shops they have zebronic , iball  ,mercury SMPS only and they suggesting me to use adapters to conver molex to sata ,12v etc >.>


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> is anTec reliable?
> 
> Earlier sometime I saw a thread called power supply blacklist,  but now when needed not able to find
> 
> ...



that thread got deleted. a better one is on the way.



Rajesh345 said:


> hi all , is there any good series in Corsair  ,     unfortunately other online seller dont have COD
> 
> only flipkarts ' WS Retail'  seller(FKart)  only have COD to my location , they sell may corsair series
> 
> ...




get gs 600/gs 500. antec vp450p is also good.

EDIT: i found one link here  *www.snapdeal.com/product/seasonic-520w-power-supply/1379226 . this should provide you COD. try it.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 17, 2013)

thank you,  will update when I get the item


----------

